# Terraria 1.1



## Rhodri (Nov 27, 2011)

So. Any of your play Terraria? If you do, then this ought to be of some interest. Redigit posted the trailer for 1.1 today, and it should be out within the week. I would say that I'm quite looking forward to this, but I'm getting my new GPU on Thursday (fingers crossed) and well... Skyrim, enough said. However, I shall be giving this a go at some point in the near future.

Link to trailer: http://www.terrariaonline.com/threads/terraria-1-1-trailer.63722/ 

For those of you who don't know it, but play Minecraft. Give it a go. I think it's a tenner on Steam (do not quote me on this), and well worth the investment. It's got many of the aspects of Minecraft, but is much more focused on combat, and apparently from the trailer, bat-shit-insanity. Also, you'll get to kill unicorns in 1.1.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

I just thought it was a fad that recently died down? 6_9 Guess not! Goody-goody. c:

Nevertheless, yes, I have it! Haven't had a chance to play it with friends very often (or even learn to play the game properly).


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 27, 2011)

I have it but I just hate how it only takes a day to get all the items. Not to mention Minecraft is still king. :V


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Terraria's been dusty on my desktop for a while now. Just kinda sitting there with every top tier item imaginable. 

So ready for this patch.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 27, 2011)

I fucking love this game and can't wait for the new patch.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 27, 2011)

Combat in Terraria always felt poor to me, even Minecraft manages it better with running/jump attack variations.

However, exploring in Terraria is oodles more fun because there are so many items and weapons to discover, most of which are just waiting in chests. Feels very Zelda-y when you get a new weapon from a chest/orb. This update seems to focus on adding even more variety to items, so I'm looking forward to it. :3


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 27, 2011)

So who's going to step up and make a FA Terraria Server? :V


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 27, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> So who's going to step up and make a FA Terraria Server? :V



Now that would be a sight. Furfags in Terraria. :V

Don't look at me though. Tried multi-player with a friend on this connection, and the lag was just horrendous. I was getting killed by zombies. Oh, the shame.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Nov 30, 2011)

Still trying to figure out how to mine lava rocks D;


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 30, 2011)

Umm. Lava rocks? Do you mean obsidian (what occurs when lava and water are mixed) or hellstone (the stuff you can't walk on without an obsidian skull equipped, and is found in hell)?

Well, to mine hellstone, you need at least a Nightmare Pickaxe. This is made out of 12 Demonite bars and 6 Shadowscales at an Iron Anvil. Demonite drops from The Eye of Cthulhu and Eater of Worlds (also, tiny amounts can be found underground naturally), and Shadowscale is dropped by Eater of Worlds.

Also, if you are mining Hellstone, to make anything out of it, you also need obsidian. And a Hellforge, which is one of the red forges found in hell (hint, dig out some of the ground beneath it, to pick it up and place it in your own house). To make a hellstone bar you need 4 hellstone to every 1 obsidian, so be prepared for a LOT of mining.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Umm. Lava rocks? Do you mean obsidian (what occurs when lava and water are mixed) or hellstone (the stuff you can't walk on without an obsidian skull equipped, and is found in hell)?
> 
> Well, to mine hellstone, you need at least a Nightmare Pickaxe. This is made out of 12 Demonite bars and 6 Shadowscales at an Iron Anvil. Demonite drops from The Eye of Cthulhu and Eater of Worlds (also, tiny amounts can be found underground naturally), and Shadowscale is dropped by Eater of Worlds.
> 
> Also, if you are mining Hellstone, to make anything out of it, you also need obsidian. And a Hellforge, which is one of the red forges found in hell (hint, dig out some of the ground beneath it, to pick it up and place it in your own house). To make a hellstone bar you need 4 hellstone to every 1 obsidian, so be prepared for a LOT of mining.



I got a little exhausted just reading that list of to-do items. Is the game really that fun...?


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 30, 2011)

Slighted said:


> I got a little exhausted just reading that list of to-do items. Is the game really that fun...?



That depends on what you want out of the game. I will say that I do enjoy it, it may not be my very favourite game in the history of ever, but it isn't bad. I won't try to sell it to you though, instead I shall link you to the home page and let you make up your own mind: http://www.terraria.org/ (hint: look at the dev blog and patch notes in the forums for an idea of what to expect)


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

(I will check it out, I have a weakness for those collect everything type of games, which this appears at a glance to be.)


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 30, 2011)

Slighted said:


> (I will check it out, I have a weakness for those collect everything type of games, which this appears at a glance to be.)



If you are a collect everything type of gamer, I would gogogogogo, were I you. The 1.1 patch scheduled to come out on Dec 1st is going to be adding some 222 new items, 39 new monsters and 4 new bosses.


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 30, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Now that would be a sight. Furfags in Terraria. :V
> 
> Don't look at me though. Tried multi-player with a friend on this connection, and the lag was just horrendous. I was getting killed by zombies. Oh, the shame.


I used to host a server with friends, there were 6 of us total. Lets just say it all ended with a bang. x.x


----------



## Kutan (Dec 1, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> So who's going to step up and make a FA Terraria Server? :V


Me, apparently!
*
IP: 76.90.167.46
Port: 7777*

I run a couple servers for personal use (for sharing content on portable devices), so you can expect this to stay up. My upspeed isn't spectacular (see below), so if things turn sluggish, I can put a player cap on the server. I'm really not expecting to get the full 8, though, so it shouldn't be a problem.

I figure since 1.1 launched today, and the game is 75% off, there'll be an influx of interest. Hopefully we can get some folks in here! (Even if we don't, I'll still be playing on the server, because I'm one of the newbs. Har!)


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 2, 2011)

Kutan said:


> Me, apparently!
> *
> IP: 76.90.167.46
> Port: 7777*
> ...



I'll try to get on sometime today for sure bud.


----------



## Carnie (Dec 2, 2011)

Kutan said:


> Me, apparently!
> *
> IP: 76.90.167.46
> Port: 7777*
> ...



I'll certainly try and get on today too, though I'm probably ahead of most of you in terms of gear.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 2, 2011)

It's been a fun endeavor starting up a new world and character.

While exploring underground, watch out for traps. They hurt. A lot!


----------



## Carnie (Dec 2, 2011)

Unreal shotgun? Oh yes. Only tier above godly that I've found so far.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm going to be on all tonight and tomorrow if anybody wants to play 

Edit: Two kids named Diggydiggyhole and asdasd are in the server just throwing tnt all over everything. :l the house I spent all day working on is ruined...

Edit: I think we may have to make a whitelist or password or something.

MOAR EDITS: Kutan is a hero.


----------



## Kutan (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, I rolled back the server, so everything's in order. The server's making individual backups every 30 minutes. If griefers show up, the worst that'll happen is you'll lose half an hour of progress and you'll have to wait for me to restore things.
If there's a griefing incident, note the time at which it happened. That'll make it easy on me when I go to roll things back. Or, I can resolve the incident immediately if you message me on Steam.

Incidentally, Snowy is now an admin! He's played on the server more than me, so I think he kinda deserves it. :B

Hopefully, things don't escalate to the point where I'll need to screen people via PM, or any of that nonsense. Terraria doesn't have proper whitelisting, so it makes things that much more difficult.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 3, 2011)

Griefers came back. 5pm central time.

They just blew everything up again. :l so I probably wont be on till later. I added you on steam by the way.

And I tried the !ban (name) and it didn't work.


----------



## Carnie (Dec 3, 2011)

Welp, griefer was on when I logged in for the first time. He's not a very good troll :I


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 3, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Welp, griefer was on when I logged in for the first time. He's not a very good troll :I



Was it that diggydiggyhole guy?


----------



## Kutan (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, this is total bollocks. Checking the log, it looks like there were four of them, and three of them came and went at the same time. I'm just leaving the server down until TShock gets updated for 1.1; hosting a public server with explosions on and no anti-grief is ridiculous.

Also, Snowy, the command should have been !admin ban [name]. Sorry I didn't make that clear.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 3, 2011)

Kutan said:


> Yeah, this is total bollocks. Checking the log, it looks like there were four of them, and three of them came and went at the same time. I'm just leaving the server down until TShock gets updated for 1.1; hosting a public server with explosions on and no anti-grief is ridiculous.
> 
> Also, Snowy, the command should have been !admin ban [name]. Sorry I didn't make that clear.


Arg! Sorry v.v

Now I know though, so I can prevent further bullshit.


----------



## Carnie (Dec 3, 2011)

DiggyDiggyHole and and Hellzbane were the only griefers I saw. Why not put a password on the server and PM anyone who wants to join?


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 3, 2011)

------
port: 7777


Edit: Possible change of plans.


----------



## Carnie (Dec 4, 2011)

blahhhh I just now saw your post :I


----------



## Kutan (Dec 4, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> DiggyDiggyHole and and Hellzbane were the only griefers I saw. Why not put a password on the server and PM anyone who wants to join?


Because, frankly, I suspect that the people who want to trash the server are already forum members. I can't think of any other reason that griefers would show up that fast-- seems unlikely that people would be checking FAF every day on the off-chance that there's a new game to crash. In any case, as soon as someone undesirable gets the password, it means that I'll have to change it, and then I'll have to inform _everybody else_ of what the new password is. The inconvenience wouldn't bother me so much, except that I'm being inconvenienced just because a handful of people want to make trouble for me.

Anyway, it seems much more rational to put things on hiatus until TShock is updated for 1.1, so I can run the server proper. They're working on it every day (you can see updates here), so it shouldn't be too long before it's out. That way, I won't have to babysit the server, and people won't have to jump through hoops to get in. Everyone wins! You'll just have to be a bit patient until it's released.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 4, 2011)

Alright, so I got Terraria a few days ago, and I need some help.
WHERE do I find flippers/breathing rods. I've looked in the oceans to the far left/right, no luck, there's nothing there but sharks and assholery. I really need them because a lot of my caves and fucking FILLED with water, just my luck. :V
So far, I have a gold broadsword, silver pick, iron hammer/axe, iron armor, cloud in a bottle (my favorite item everrrr), and some weird little trinkets that boost my defense a little more.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 4, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Alright, so I got Terraria a few days ago, and I need some help.
> WHERE do I find flippers/breathing rods. I've looked in the oceans to the far left/right, no luck, there's nothing there but sharks and assholery. I really need them because a lot of my caves and fucking FILLED with water, just my luck. :V
> So far, I have a gold broadsword, silver pick, iron hammer/axe, iron armor, cloud in a bottle (my favorite item everrrr), and some weird little trinkets that boost my defense a little more.



Well some items are zone specific, but flippers and breathing rods can be in any type of chests either near or in water. So carry glow sticks and check around! Also, kill piranhas for a hook and make a hookshot with a hook and 3 chains (3 iron per chain I think)


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 6, 2011)

Often times the chests that spawn in the ocean will actually spawn off the screen. Usually in order to get chests with those items in them, you'll have to hope for a chest that spawns in a cave filled with water. Of course, as the one above me said, you can take advantage of the large body of water to kill Piranha's, as they can drop a vital crafting material to make the Chain Hook. Skeletons can also drop these, but Piranha's are a lot easier. And you might get a special goodie if you kill a lot of them too!

Of course, unless something is really good in that water, you can just dig around it, eheh! It can also be worth creating a large well of water besides a mine shaft that goes down, as later you can use that water to create obsidian.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 6, 2011)

Hehe, in the short amount of time that's passed, I'm on molten armor, muramasa, and molten gear. With a bunch of "godly" equipment.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 7, 2011)

By godly, you mean Excalibur then, huh? =p


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 7, 2011)

Tezzereth said:


> By godly, you mean Excalibur then, huh? =p


You mean the Rainbow Rod and Megashark! :V


----------



## Waffles (Dec 7, 2011)

Tezzereth said:


> By godly, you mean Excalibur then, huh? =p



No, I mean a godly muramasa, godly flower of fire, and godly handhun.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 7, 2011)

Unreal Megashark <3


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Dec 7, 2011)

Tezzereth said:


> Unreal Megashark <3



Unreal shotgun. :3c


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 12, 2011)

So what's happening then, that server posted on the first page isn't up. I have a server buuut it seem you guys were having trouble with griefers so I won't make the IP public. ^^;


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 12, 2011)

Guhh. These bosses are stupid to solo. Trying to solo the destroyer but but dam, its annoying. SO much hp it has. Gunna try and get more warded acessories and try to dangle the new flail on him.


----------



## Rhodri (Dec 12, 2011)

Tezzereth said:


> Guhh. These bosses are stupid to solo. Trying to solo the destroyer but but dam, its annoying. SO much hp it has. Gunna try and get more warded acessories and try to dangle the new flail on him.



I know what you mean. Now, I haven't exactly been putting a lot of time into Terraria since 1.1 hit (because Skryim) but I've just gotten up to the point where I can fight the Wall of Flesh, and he is a big step up from the 3 bosses that preceded him. However, not only is it possible to solo the bosses, but:

[video=youtube;B8xuI-O357c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8xuI-O357c&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Waffles (Dec 13, 2011)

GUYSSSSS
I want a server to play on. :C


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 14, 2011)

Waffles said:


> GUYSSSSS
> I want a server to play on. :C



You can play on mine if you're able to handle hard-mode. o:


----------



## Mentova (Dec 14, 2011)

The flamethrower in this game seems stupidly strong. I find myself using it more than my megashark.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 16, 2011)

I love the different ammo types though. I am hoping they add some more.Gotta love bouncing meteor shit off the walls. Especially when a Unreal Megashark is firing them. I do wish reforges didn't cost so muc. Need a good way to make some.


----------



## Rhodri (Dec 17, 2011)

Damn, damn, damn. I was considering setting up a large world, and playing on that instead of my current small one. After loading up that world though, and trying to run from the spawn point to the ocean, I realised just how bloody big they really are. So I decided that that was a poor idea, and went to delete it. Now, I know I clicked on the right world, but after it was finished deleting, the small world with all my stuff on it was gone, and there was only the empty large world left.

I still have my mythril armor/gear and various accessories that I had equipped, but damn, that is a lot of time lost.


----------



## Yiko (Dec 27, 2011)

Simon From YogsCast


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 28, 2011)

Used to play it, didn't very much interest me tbh, just found it relentlessly boring lol ^^


----------

